# Other Loft Done!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Finished the loft for the smaller aviary yesterday, got the wood last week for free. The last one took me four months, this one only took about four days lol. I completely replaced the small, all-wire aviary with this loft. 

It has two openings in the front on top, half the front opens, the other half is a door, half the roof opens like shutters, and the side that gets the sun opens with shutters as well. Completely closes up tight and snug. Got a few pictures last night and I'll add some better ones when I charge the camera. 

I'll also add a small aviary on the side.

Here are a few (the little aviary is blocking part of it but I just didn't have the energy to pull it out of the way!)


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Great job MJ! You are pretty handy with a hammer! I bet your pijjies will be very cozy in their private cubbies. I like the tree in front.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow! You are very handy with a hammer . . . very nice! Funny . . . I use the same kind of bag to carry out pigeon poo!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

awsome. how long did it take you. what breeds will you be keeping in there?
again great job!!!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry forgot to read what you wrote. nice loft


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks! It is nice and roomy inside and they really love it. They immediately settled into their boxes and then during the day sit on the perches in the sun. And this one I used screws for, instead of hammering. Of course, hammering IS more satisfying, but the screws came free with the wood so. . . .


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nicely done! I especially like the cute nestbowls!


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

You are one talented carpenter! And I love your use of recycled materials. This looks like a cozy bird home, and I bet your pigeons really love it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!  I don't think I could build anything if I tried, lol.

Bet those birds think they're kings and queens, nesting in those shiny nest bowls!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how cozy, pigeons love those cubbys, it is so fun seeing them get excited about something, nice job, I know you love seeing your birds enjoy it.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  Got the bowls from the Dollar Store, they are dog dishes hehe. And they wipe off very nicely.


----------

